
Pre-Eminent VC – Forward Partners Is Hiring a Senior Developer - ForwardChris
https://forward-partners.workable.com/j/73E3782BC4
======
ForwardChris
Work on greenfield projects, build MVP's, get equity in a successful fund,
help build world class businesses. Click through and see what the fuss is
about.

------
sharemywin
FYI. in UK.

